# Mercedes-AMG Unleashes the GT R!



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

At home on the road and on the racetrack - The Mercedes-AMG GT R

Never before has Mercedes-AMG equipped a standard production vehicle with such a racing technology as the all new AMG GT R. The front mid V8 biturbo engine with transaxle transmission, producing 430 kW / 585 PS, a substantial modified undercarriage, new aerodynamic and the intelligent light weight construction are the key elements of an ultimate driving experience. On June 24th, the new sports car with a pure race DNA will be presented in Brooklands, UK.

An acceleration from zero to 100 km/h in 3.6 seconds and a top speed of 318 km/h in combination with extraordinary driving dynamics promise extreme fast laps on the racetrack. The exclusive color "AMG green hell magno***8221; is an optical reference to the ***8220;Green Hell***8221; the nickname of the legendary north loop of Germany***8217;s Nürburgring and points to a direct lineage to the racetrack.

Mercedes-AMG continues to grow and extends its product portfolio with the new AMG GT R at the upper end.

Have a look at GT R premiere video:

https://youtu.be/j1hwT_10d6w

*Read all about the Mercedes-AMG GT R here!*


----------



## Viperbeemer (Dec 3, 2015)

holy crap thats beautiful.


----------



## Paul335i (Aug 18, 2012)

Tires would outcost fuel in that badboy!


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice work Mercedes!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Sweet! Hopefully BMW will be prodded to up it's game!


----------

